# ICC Website is offline



## FyrBldgGuy (Sep 14, 2010)

Went to the website and it is closed for construction.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2010)

We are not.

They will probably be unveiling their new BB


----------



## mueller (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's been down since saturday. I tried to use the free resoures and the message said the would be back by sunday.

I guess there site was more messed up than they knew.


----------



## Frank (Sep 14, 2010)

So is their phone system--wonder if they have the same Northrup Grumman IT service that Virginia uses with all the state's computers going down for several days (more or less depending on department) last month.  No driver's licenses at DMV, tax department down etc.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure glad it didn't take you 4 days Jeff!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not the discussion board install, they are not even close with that.


----------



## peach (Sep 14, 2010)

and the ONE day I need it for something...


----------



## Yankee (Sep 14, 2010)

They posted a facebook comment on the website being down:

"International Code Council The Code Council is working to create a stronger website, and we apologize for this inconvenience. During this time, our staff will be unable to respond to email messages. Any deadlines for submittals or for other Code Council business which were scheduled during this temporary shut down will be postponed by the number of days the system is inaccessible.

To place an order for any ICC products during this maintenance period, please call our ICC Store at 1-800-786-4452."


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 14, 2010)

It was mentioned near the conclusion of last week's meeting that they may make a few changes / delete some features, etc. to "demonstrate goodwill".  Do you suppose.....??


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 14, 2010)

Shouldn't take too long to delete the "Communities of Interest." If they delete one post per minute should take about....oh five minutes or so. Must be something else.


----------



## rshuey (Sep 15, 2010)

It truly doesn't matter what they do at ICC. This place is the place to be.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, talk about par for the course.  There is absolutely no reason in this day and age that you should ever be offline.  My $10/mo hosting account offers 99.9% uptime.  There is *definitely* no reason email should be inaccessible.

Simply unbelievable.  I would love to hear the reason that was given.  I would also like to know who as ICC thought it was acceptable.


----------



## Mule (Sep 15, 2010)

When you have a system that was as screwed up as the ICC  repairing things don't happen overnight. You have to admit..things were/are pretty screwed up!


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2010)

out of business????


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone having trouble just viewing topics on this forum without logging in???


----------



## texasbo (Sep 15, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> anyone having trouble just viewing topics on this forum without logging in???


Yes, I couldn't read without logging in.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, I had to log in.  Perhaps those ICC persons wishing to read our messages must now create an account?

As far as ICC being screwed up, I still don't see why it has to be offline-- at least not a "planned" downtime.  It's not acceptable practice.

There are many ways to avoid it, I won't go into the boring details.


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2010)

"""Yes, I had to log in"""

slowly Socialism  is takling over the site, soon we will have to share our thoughts and not keep them to ourselves!!!


----------



## north star (Sep 15, 2010)

** * **

I too had to log in to read / post in the topics!      What's

the deal?



FWIW, I think The Cow is one very sick bovine!  



** * **


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 15, 2010)

Ditto, had to log in to read - we don't always want to log in - whats up with dat stuff?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

We have more guests than members viewing the forum.  To entice the guests to join and get accurate numbers for this website, logging in is currently required to view the actual topic.  This has already created more registrations just today.

This is what works for this site in order for it to grow.  You can view the forum, you can view the topics and thread titles but cannot get into the threads without logging in.  Now the ICC people who have been watching this site will have to create a name a log in if they want to see what we are saying.  I hope that is alright with everyone.

You have the option to log in and be "invisible" if you want.  No one can see that you are logged on but me.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 15, 2010)

I stay logged in. I think Jeff may have made some changes, now when someone new signs up, they have to be approved before they can post. RJJ cited security issues for the site, maybe the forced login is part of it. Dunno.......

EDIT: I see Jeff cleared the air while I was posting. FWIW, I don't have a problem with it at all.


----------



## ewenme (Sep 15, 2010)

I still say that membership should include a few coins for the maintenance and start-up of this BB. Thank you Jeff.  I stay logged in while I'm on and view the site several times a day, as time permits. Logging in is cheaper than buying a code book! WWWWWWWWWWWWWaaayyyyy cheaper!


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 15, 2010)

I have no issue with logging in. It would seem to be the better choice of the ones you have to get even a little bit of security and accurate numbers.


----------



## pwood (Sep 15, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I stay logged in. I think Jeff may have made some changes, now when someone new signs up, they have to be approved before they can post. RJJ cited security issues for the site, maybe the forced login is part of it. Dunno.......EDIT: I see Jeff cleared the air while I was posting. FWIW, I don't have a problem with it at all.


ditto, no problem with jar wanting to know who's knocking on his door!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 15, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## texasbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm surprised it wasn't done earlier. I'm fine with it, although it is a pain that your login times out so fast when you're not actually using the site.


----------



## AegisFPE (Sep 15, 2010)

Great plan jar.  Security is a great excuse, too - it's apparently what took down ICCsafe over the weekend:



			
				ICC said:
			
		

> *Notice to International Code Council Web Users*Based on a security breach with the International Code Council website and with its web mail over the past weekend, the Code Council has shut down website and email access for the remainder of this week as it develops new safeguards. This action prevents staff access to email and to network telephones located in our four area offices.
> 
> While no data has been compromised, the Code Council is taking extra steps to make sure its web and email capabilities are strengthened. Data regarding our customers, members and our staff is not accessible via our network and remains secure. Also, for this very reason, the Code Council's policy is to not retain credit card information thus avoiding any security threats. We expect that our systems will be operational no later than Monday, September 20. We apologize for the inconvenience this decision has caused our many members, customers and stakeholders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alias (Sep 15, 2010)

*Okay, here's the official reason for the website problems.*

*Sue, on the frontier*

*Notice to International Code Council Web Users*

Based on a security breach with the International Code Council website and with its web mail over the past weekend, the Code Council has shut down website and email access for the remainder of this week as it develops new safeguards. This action prevents staff access to email and to network telephones located in our four area offices. 

While no data has been compromised, the Code Council is taking extra steps to make sure its web and email capabilities are strengthened. Data regarding our customers, members and our staff is not accessible via our network and remains secure. Also, for this very reason, the Code Council's policy is to not retain credit card information thus avoiding any security threats. We expect that our systems will be operational no later than Monday, September 20. We apologize for the inconvenience this decision has caused our many members, customers and stakeholders. 

The many improvements we have made to our system in the past several months are intact and we will resume our plans to implement the next round of improvements once this issue is resolved.

Any deadlines that would have been effective during this shut down will be extended by the time period of inaccessibility. Messages left on staff voicemail are accessible by staff. We will make every effort to return calls in a prompt manner. Several means of reaching the Code Council remain functional. Please check our temporary website at www.iccsafe.org for updates on this information. Current functional areas include:


Charlotte Annual Conference and Final Action Hearings Registration

Training and Education: click on ICC Campus

Job Postings: click on ICC Job Listings

The ICC Foundation 

Thank you for your patience and understanding as we work to address this issue. Due to the security breach, this is unfortunately a one-way communication and we are unable to respond to replies to this email. 

We will keep you informed as best as possible via email, Twitter, and Facebook.

The International Code Council





If you no longer wish to receive e-mail from us, please click here. 

©2010 International Code Council

World Headquarters

500 New Jersey Avenue, NW, 6th Floor, Washington, DC 20001 USA





No virus found in this incoming message.Checked by AVG - www.avg.com Version: 8.5.445 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/3136 - Release Date: 09/15/10 06:34:00


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2010)

""Now the ICC people who have been watching this site will have to create a name a log in if they want to see what we are saying."""

we have ways of making you talk


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2010)

Great idea and even being or trying to be invisible has it's limitations


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

You are invisible until you post then people will know you are there or were recently there.


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep

  

Fillllllllllllin in!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2010)

This is in the wrong thread.  This conserns "this website" not the ICCs.

" You are invisible until you post then people will know you are there or were recently there."

*You can't read the posts without joining*!

Not my call; but, I don't like it,

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeff posted in another thread that he put this in place to help weed out the spammers that he is spending so much time weeding out manually. I don't think it should be an issue to register/log in to use the site, no biggy.

Stay logged in.............texasbo, the timing out must be on your end, cuz I never time out..........like someone else said, I'm not even sure what password I used!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not only is the website out of service but the phones appear to be too.  WTF?


----------



## north star (Sep 16, 2010)

** * **



A bovine meltdown!   



** * **


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2010)

out of business???????


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2010)

Maybe butchering the cow for an enormous bar-b-que?


----------



## jpranch (Sep 16, 2010)

View attachment 194





View attachment 194


/monthly_2010_09/572953b887f50_Cow101.gif.587d755925cb0b822ad4acb19848f17d.gif


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2010)

moving to Thule, Greenland, cheaper rent???

or Wyoming more space??


----------



## beach (Sep 16, 2010)

They went to Iceland..... Icelandic Code Council


----------



## Yankee (Sep 16, 2010)

awww now, , I think that's really MEAN!


----------



## RickAstoria (Sep 16, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> This is in the wrong thread.  This conserns "this website" not the ICCs. " You are invisible until you post then people will know you are there or were recently there." *You can't read the posts without joining*! Not my call; but, I don't like it, Uncle Bob


View the attached image. Click on the check box - Remember Me? so there is some sort of check mark / X mark then enter your login name and password and then click Login. This way, you will be automatically logged in the moment you get back at the keyboard. At the end of the day, manually click on Log Out.This would make your live in the long run, easier.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 195


View attachment 195


/monthly_2010_09/login.jpg.8ca702e4c1765d8854e9814f918efbaf.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 18, 2010)

I have no issues with the log in to view discussions amongst us.  BTW....I have issues with the time out also.  If I get long winded (  ) with posting something, I get re-directed to log in and then loose the message I just finished.  No biggy since the long winded ones are done on word then transfered.  Is there a setting to increase one's time out settings?


----------



## conarb (Sep 18, 2010)

Marshal:

I don't understand, I have never been logged out on this forum, I set something in Firefox, I don't know what at this point, but I've been logged in forever.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 18, 2010)

Have not seen UB online since I sent him a PM explaining the changes and why I did what I did.  Must be traveling.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

must be fishin..........


----------



## Yankee (Sep 19, 2010)

conarb said:
			
		

> Marshal:I don't understand, I have never been logged out on this forum, I set something in Firefox, I don't know what at this point, but I've been logged in forever.


I use firefox also and am always logged on, if that makes any difference


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeff,

" Have not seen UB online since I sent him a PM explaining the changes and why I did what I did. "

I saw him this morning; and it was an ugly sight. Nobody should have to look at a 66 year old man nude; not even himself in a large bathroom mirror.  I need a smaller mirror.

You have the responsibility of running this thing. Don't let our opinions bother you. You gotta do whatca gotta do, friend.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Sep 20, 2010)

Please post example! This is beyond comprehension!


----------

